
Twitter down? - q-base
https://twitter.com/
======
peter_tonoli
"Twitter outage prevents Twitter fans from griping about Twitter outage"
([http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-
technology/2016/01/twit...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-
technology/2016/01/twitter-outage-prevents-twitter-fans-from-griping-about-
twitter-outage/))

------
manuw
Is down worldwide.

API Status:
[https://dev.twitter.com/overview/status](https://dev.twitter.com/overview/status)

------
chtoric
"Service Issue (18 minutes ago): Some users are currently experiencing
problems accessing Twitter. We are aware of the issue and are working towards
a
resolution."[1]([http://twitterstatus.tumblr.com/](http://twitterstatus.tumblr.com/))

------
VeejayRampay
I'm sad that they didn't keep the fail whale. It would have at least provided
some cachet to the error page.

------
scottyates11
Error!!! My job is to do digital marketing on Twitter! What should I do now?

~~~
mkrfox
Contemplate the wisdom of depending on a company without a service level
agreement.

------
q-base
Quite a down period - lasted at least an hour here in Denmark now.

------
rockcoder
Down (Slovenia). The API also not working.

------
jackdaniel
"Twitter / Error" page here

------
hywel
Error page from the UK

------
lleims
Down here (Spain).

------
peter_tonoli
Works fine here..

